# Bottoms...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all

I’ve had yet another quiet day in the office so have been browsing the forum looking at old posts. 

I was reading a nice post regarding food and then it took a swift detour onto the horrible subject of anal glands . We should really forewarn fellow forum members of graphic content people, I was eating my lunch at the time! 

I’ve never heard of anal glands or emptying them. Once I’d finished my sandwich I made the momumental error of looking on youtube. Traumatised for l.i.f.e! 

I understand it’s safest thing is to get your vet to look at them but I have some other questions:

-	How often will they fill up
-	How will you be able to tell they need emptying? 
-	Is there anything you can do to prevent them filling regularly
-	WHY does it happen? 
-	Can you learn to do it yourself? Not that I wish to – that definitely sounds like a Marcus job! 

Turi x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll be asking these questions tomorrow Turi on my grooming course. If you have your dog regularly groomed then the groomer will usually 'sort them' for you. Feeding BARF is excellent as the firm - very firm poops clear out the anal glands as they are supposed to. Softer poops, often as a result of feeding on kibble, do not clear them. The anal glands are scent glands which leave their mark on poop. Modern diets just aren't up to the job of releasing the gland. Compacted anal glands can be very uncomfortable for a dog and a 'scooting' dog is often the first sign that the anal glands need emptying.

Karen xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Victoria

Sadly our GSD had anal furunculosis (his anal glands were removed and the tissue around his bottom was rotting because his immune dystem had stopped working properly) was put to sleep as a result of it. The anal glands should normally empty themselves as the dog poops. They are a dogs sent glands. Food that gives them good hard poos helps the secretion of the fluid. If they are full your dog will pay more attention to it's bottom and you will notice a very nasty fishy odour.

Personally I would let the vet check and empty them if necessary but be prepared because it is nasty and the smell seems to stay with you and the dog until the memory fades.

Kirsty xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

For some dogs it is a problem and many others never a problem. Weller has never had his done but his are taken care of in the natural way ( by his food) So unless I see a problem back there I will leave well alone.
x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never been aware of this ... it's never been a problem and I'm not sure if the groomer has ever done it or not. Mine are on Natural Instinct diet though which gives hard poos anyway. Must say, it's not a job I would want to do!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine have never suffered either- thankfully.

The signs are scooting and a fishy smell I believe.

The vets or some groomers will do the job for you.Although some people do it themselves but I would say be shown by a professional first if you wish do it at home.

But being on a good diet does help and they should be emptied normally as the dog poos.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone - rather strange post, I know. Was just rather alarmed when I read about it and wondered how common it is. 

I am not totally sold on feeding raw and high quality food! And if the problem does arise, definitely a job for the professionals..

Kirsty, I'm so sorry to hear about your GSD - that must have been devastating. 

Turi x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some dogs never need them done. but i like to check my girls every time a bath them so like once a month. this is also some your groomer should be doiing but might be best to ask if they do it as not all do. and if you home groom you should defonetly be checking them yourself. 

it is so easy to do, and so much cleener to do when bathing them.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Ollie has always sufferd with his anal sacs and has to have them emptyed every 3 months if we can make it that long , the vet told us smaller dogs with furry bottoms can be proun to this , we changed food from royal canin which ollie left the breeder with to james well beloved on the vets advice , he also told us to put a little bran in his food occasionaly .
The vet did show us how to do it but we were to nervous as if its not done properly can lead to infection ,so now the groomer does it and if its urgent the vet . Phewwwwy


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Kendal, thanks for the advise - my cats gets baths quite regularly so imagine the dog will as well. Will check them then. 

Lynda have you tried a raw food diet - 'they' say that this is meant to help? 

Turi x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi,Pixie has had hers emptied twice now and she is only little still! Both times noticed her scooting along my carpet.First time was when she had her 2nd jab and was on a diet of NI and the second time was last week,the vet done it,as i cant bring myself to. My vet said she has tiny sacs and also she could have an allergy to something which is causing it,she is on a different food now to NI,which is also very good and hypoallergenic,so i dont think it can be that,so will see how it goes.I know it is totally gross,i never knew that they had these glands!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you everyone - rather strange post, I know. Was just rather alarmed when I read about it and wondered how common it is.
> 
> I am not totally sold on feeding raw and high quality food! And if the problem does arise, definitely a job for the professionals..
> 
> ...


Hi Victoria thanks for your kind words ... Miss him lots ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

At the grooming course the instructor who has been grooming for over 40 years said that she would not express anal glands. She believes this should only be done by a vet only as groomers do not know that it could not be
something more serious ( tumors etc..) could be just her opinion tho...


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all,
Rocky needed his glands doing regularly and I was hoping that switching to NI would solve this but no such luck, even though his poos are nice and solid now. I watched a few tutorials online and asked the vet to show me how to do the first one (actually I chickened out and got her to do the second as well), but as I groom Rocky myslef, I now do his glands too. Sometimes he can go 4 weeks and other times he will be scooting just days after emptying and I have to do it again. I usually try (and manage) to do it externally but on occasion, I need to use gloves and lube and empty them from inside....very carefully. He always seems very happy after they're done and is happy to get up on the table for the procedure. He only ever yelped once and that was one of the times the vet did it. I also use a bit of sudocrem on his bum once he is all cleaned up. Horrible job but if ignored, impacted glands can rupture and cause awful problems so I have to keep on top of it.  xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laney said:


> Hi all,
> Rocky needed his glands doing regularly and I was hoping that switching to NI would solve this but no such luck, even though his poos are nice and solid now. I watched a few tutorials online and asked the vet to show me how to do the first one (actually I chickened out and got her to do the second as well), but as I groom Rocky myslef, I now do his glands too. Sometimes he can go 4 weeks and other times he will be scooting just days after emptying and I have to do it again. I usually try (and manage) to do it externally but on occasion, I need to use gloves and lube and empty them from inside....very carefully. He always seems very happy after they're done and is happy to get up on the table for the procedure. He only ever yelped once and that was one of the times the vet did it. I also use a bit of sudocrem on his bum once he is all cleaned up. Horrible job but if ignored, impacted glands can rupture and cause awful problems so I have to keep on top of it.  xx


You're so brave! 

But I imagine if you dog needed 'emptying' so often it would be incredibly costly doing it at the vet each time. 

Well done you! 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

```
Lynda have you tried a raw food diet - 'they' say that this is meant to help?
```
 Hi Turi, you don't have to worry about a raw diet if it doesn't suit, so long as you feed good quality and your dog has access to bones regularly this should be sufficient to empty the glands naturally, as it is the firmness of the poos that does the job and bones in the diet make the poo firm, meat doesn't.
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Firm poo is good poo then ... :S

Horrible topic but very important ... it does seem some dogs suffer when others dont :S


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Firm poo is definately good poo!!!!! it makes life easier all round
x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Right, so a primary aim with my dog will be to ensure it produces firm poos...! Who knew I'd be saying something like that a few weeks ago?! 

Turi x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Well done Laney you are a very brave person I've been there when the vet has done it and I think my nasal passage is mentally scared ... The smell of that stuff is vile and if it gets on it takes ages to get rid of !!!


----------

